# Voopoo Drag Resin or Hotcig150



## MrDeedz (25/8/17)

Hi guys, I am now not sure which is the better between a Voopoo Drag and Hotcig 150, Some help or knowledge will be much appreciated in a Comparison or your view, Thanks


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/8/17)

I suggest you take a look at the PBusardo video on the Drag. He rates the new Gene board very highly. He is a well respected reviewer, particularly wrt the technical side of vaping.

I am considering getting one, based mainly on his review of the board.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marek_710 (25/8/17)

I'm getting the Drag tomorrow at vapecon!!! that special is just too good !!!
Fires full boogy in just 0.25 seconds

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ASCIIcat (25/8/17)

As an owner of a drag, I have to say it really is an awesome little mod to have.
I can not compare it to the hotcig as I have never used one. However I am sure you will not be disappointed with the drag.

Very biased opinion, I know but I can only recommend something that I have used/own and like

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrDeedz (25/8/17)

so drag resin it is tomorrow lol, thanks guys, was hoping for some confirmation .

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Glytch (25/8/17)

Also looking at the Drag. Does it have a some kind of curve function in wattage mode?


----------



## ASCIIcat (25/8/17)

Glytch said:


> Also looking at the Drag. Does it have a some kind of curve function in wattage mode?


I am afraid not, the wattage mode is a plain wattage selection only. otherwise it has temperature mode for stainless steal, NiChrome, and Titanium.

Those are about all the settings it has avalible


----------



## MrDeedz (25/8/17)

a pitty it doesnt have pre heat tho


----------



## Mr. B (25/8/17)

ASCIIcat said:


> I am afraid not, the wattage mode is a plain wattage selection only. otherwise it has temperature mode for stainless steal, NiChrome, and Titanium.
> 
> Those are about all the settings it has avalible


It does have a curve wattage mode. I have a green resin drag and I set curves on the mod itself. 

To get to the curves on the device you need to hold the wattage up and down buttons at the same time and then change the setting from "W" to "M/1-5" then press the fire button 4 times to get to the M1 - M5 curves. Then you increase the curves with wattage up and down buttons

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Glytch (25/8/17)

Mr. B said:


> It does have a curve wattage mode. I have a green resin drag and I set curves on the mod itself.
> 
> To get to the curves on the device you need to hold the wattage up and down buttons at the same time and then change the setting from "W" to "M/1-5" then press the fire button 4 times to get to the M1 - M5 curves. Then you increase the curves with wattage up and down buttons



Thanks. Not many reviewers cover this feature. Busardo does it on the PC software in that video above first and then later on on the actual device.


----------



## Mr. B (25/8/17)

Glytch said:


> Thanks. Not many reviewers cover this feature. Busardo does it on the PC software in that video above first and then later on on the actual device.


I wanted to watch the video but it's over an hour long and never got around to it. I only use wattage mode on my drag anyway so the temp control features would be a waste of time until I start using Ni, Ti or SS coils


----------



## Glytch (25/8/17)

Mr. B said:


> I wanted to watch the video but it's over an hour long and never got around to it. I only use wattage mode on my drag anyway so the temp control features would be a waste of time until I start using Ni, Ti or SS coils



Ditto on Temp Control which is why I was hoping it had Wattage curve.


----------



## kev mac (26/8/17)

MrDeedz said:


> Hi guys, I am now not sure which is the better between a Voopoo Drag and Hotcig 150, Some help or knowledge will be much appreciated in a Comparison or your view, Thanks


Don't know about the Hot CIG but after seeing P Bursados' review on the Drag I ordered one and it is bad ass!All you need from a mod.I rank it up there with my Sx mini q and my DNA Triads.It's that good,plus I've seen them on the China sites for under $40.USD.Built like a tank.It's only con is a small 510 so you get overhang with larger attys.That said it's so good I can live with that.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------

